# Kelkin popcorn, sneaky reduction in pack weight.



## ajapale (16 Feb 2014)

Kelkin have reduced their pack weight of their natural micro popcorn from 3x100g to 3x90g while the leaving the box size the same. Tescos and Dunnes are still (incorrectly) caluculating their unit price based on the old pack weights.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Feb 2014)

I assume that is the old pack shown. 3x100. Does the new one show 3x90


----------



## ajapale (18 Feb 2014)

Yes the new pack shows 3x90g. Their website does not mention the new pack size.


----------



## Bronte (19 Feb 2014)

How do you notice things like this AJ, and the sugar price you know for two years.  

If Dunnes are showing the incorrect unit price, can you complain to the body that monitors supermarket prices.


----------



## Kerry Gooner (19 Feb 2014)

It now seems that rather than increase the price of a product, manufacturers are reducing the weight and obviously not highlighting this fact to their customers.


----------



## stephnyc (19 Feb 2014)

Kerry Gooner said:


> It now seems that rather than increase the price of a product, manufacturers are reducing the weight and obviously not highlighting this fact to their customers.


 
I've noticed a lot of this, birdseye waffles are 10 in a box instead of 12 and weetabix are about to do the same

Chocolate bars have been going this way for ages: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...Snickers-shrink-but-prices-stay-the-same.html and 'pound shops' are particularly guilty of this

(yes I realise that makes my diet look awful, but they are just examples!)

they say that in these times there is a max price-point for items, after which consumers think they are too expensive.. so they reduce the size gradually and we continue to pay the same price for less


----------



## Sandals (19 Feb 2014)

I have found alot of the unit prices to be incorrect as I buy nearly everything now based on this: Tescos staff on complaining dont really care....Dunnes Iv found dont even understand what Im talking about (their staff appears to be getting younger everytime Im in there).....


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Feb 2014)

Worth a read:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...us-promotions-confusing-pricing-shoppers.html


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2014)

Sandals said:


> Dunnes I've found dont even understand what Im talking about .



Sandals,
Yes, this is the reason Ive stoppped complaining to the floor managers. To be fair I think the big groups Kellogs, Nestle, Heinz etc actively promote "unit price" confusion. They do this by having a bewildering array of weird pack sizes, "BOGOF's" and 50% extra free stamped on the pack at the point of manufacture.

Bronte,

I have reported similar cases to the consurmer agency (before they were amalgamated) but the young man I was dealing with did not seem to understand the concept of "unit pricing" either! And it is very difficult to explain over the phone.

Now I just calculate the unit price myself.

aj


----------

